# Restoring a 1965 GTO heater box



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Well I tried getting help on a different section of the site, but I am guessing the only people that have restored their heater boxes are the ones in this section....Here is my latest challenge :

I have my heater box out while replacing the heater core would like to restore the box. At one point in time the heater core must have leaked and the box has some surface rust on the inside. That said, it appears the box is welded together (??). Anyone know the best way to open the box up so it can be thoroughly sanded and painted, as well as replacing the seals and gaskets (purchased from AMES) ? 

Or should I NOT cut the box open and just spray the best I can on the inside and only replace the easy to reach gaskets ? Thanks


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

I never had to deal with your situation before but I would consider removing the rust with electrolysis. You would need a plastic tank large enough for the part to fit. Are you familiar with that process?



Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Shake-N-Bake said:


> I never had to deal with your situation before but I would consider removing the rust with electrolysis. You would need a plastic tank large enough for the part to fit. Are you familiar with that process?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Thanks! The rust is mostly superficial and will come off easily in a vinegar bath. The question I have is how to paint inside and replace the internal gaskets (since the box is sealed).


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

cij911 said:


> Thanks! The rust is mostly superficial and will come off easily in a vinegar bath. The question I have is how to paint inside and replace the internal gaskets (since the box is sealed).


Oh okay. I didn't know there were internal seals in there. Might have to take it apart then if you need to get inside....

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

